
No amount of alcohol is safe, health experts warn - vfc1
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/24/health-impacts-of-drinking-no-level-of-alcohol-safe-lancet-study.html
======
vfc1
Here is the study -
[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(18\)31571-X/fulltext)

